# lake rockwell



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Maybe this is just a rumor, but i heard through the grape vine that portage co is trying to make akron open up the lake for fishing . And that akron is trying to sell to cleveland! Heck yeah i would love to see it upen to fishing!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd love it but I doubt it. Governments aren't looking to increase their overheard expenses.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

This rumor seems to come up every year. It would be great if they did open it up , but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

beetlebailey said:


> Maybe this is just a rumor, but i heard through the grape vine that portage co is trying to make akron open up the lake for fishing . And that akron is trying to sell to cleveland! Heck yeah i would love to see it upen to fishing!!!!



Cleveland wants to buy the water only, the surrounding land will still belong to Akron...........Mark


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

I would spend a summers worth of tournament fees to fish that lake for season. There is a state record of nearly every species in that lake, I have seen a few.


----------



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

I second that. I've caught a few nice ones off 14 over the years and will probably be there after ice out.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

*I heard it will open to the public May 1st!!!!!!!*



Then I woke up & went to work.........


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

FishKrazy you are right about there being new state records from that lake....JIM....CL....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Why cant you icefish it? I thought that they could only own the land not the water.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Why cant you icefish it? I thought that they could only own the land not the water.


Maybe you could rent a plane and parachute down to the ice to avoid walking on the private property!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Why cant you icefish it? I thought that they could only own the land not the water.



That's a question for Icebucketjohn..................Mark


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

can you put a boat in there?


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

If you can put a boat in upstream and stay on the water the entire time you would be set. When the gamewarden tells you to come over to the shore, ask him if he is ordering you to set foot on the bank. Otherwise you should still be golden! Of course you will have to motor somehow back to where you first launched without touching the bank. But you would have all the new state record book fish to get mounted.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Simply put guy's........IF WISHES...CAUGHT FISHES....WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD IT WOULD BE..........MANY TRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT THE NIGHT HAS EYES.........


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Poohflinger said:


> If you can put a boat in upstream and stay on the water the entire time you would be set. When the gamewarden tells you to come over to the shore, ask him if he is ordering you to set foot on the bank. Otherwise you should still be golden! Of course you will have to motor somehow back to where you first launched without touching the bank. But you would have all the new state record book fish to get mounted.


If it were only that easy. This is what I see everytime I look out the window.........Mark


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> If you can put a boat in upstream and stay on the water the entire time you would be set. When the gamewarden tells you to come over to the shore, ask him if he is ordering you to set foot on the bank. Otherwise you should still be golden! Of course you will have to motor somehow back to where you first launched without touching the bank.


You can but still are not allowed. It is posted south of the SR 303 bridge. I used to kayak fish up there all the time and went south of the SR 303 bridge several times as far as I dared.
Then I met bassmastermjb, heard about the fines and planes and the extent to which they go to catch you.
So now I switched to Barberton reservoir because the city no longer has the money to patrol their water suppy reservoir and they haven't for years.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Years ago I had a friend I worked with he looked into it...He had a friend that was in the political world that contacted the State Attorny who told him the river is public domain and you can use it..He was told if you stayed over the original river bed nothing could be done even if it was forty feet deep..You had to stay over the river bed if you varied off a foot then Akron could get you for Tresspassing..Same with the highways the State owns so many feet from the middle of the road..Another law most people don't know...I also once met a woman near the Rockwell cable across the river below 303 and she told me that they move this cable every couple years north and that the cable was actualy on private property at that time..No reason for Akron to own property a couple miles from the resivor surrounded by private land owners but they do.....JIM.....CL.....


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

We used to canoe from upstream down to the opening. Believe me. That plane is one tough SOB. Once they have marked you, you will not be able to hide. That goes for the first time they see you and every other time you try to lauch your canoe near any area of the Akron water shed. Those guys followed us from Kent all the way to East Branch one time. EXPERIENCE talking. Although I will say night time float tubing had it's benefits. Lake Rockwell is absolutely amazing. With all that said, test the waters at your own risk. Even though it seems like nothing, the judge doesn't find it funny when you're in the court room for the third time for trespassing.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been shown a picture of a state wildlife officer holding what appears to be about a 25 pound northern pike. Rumor has it they were fishing Rockwell, and released the fish because they knew they couldnt turn it in without questions arising.....I'd post a pic, but fear the angler may get heat


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Was this the pic...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Take it from one who has been there............3x...........When you stand in front of the judge, there is no mention of why you were fishing on Lake Rockwell. The phrase "CRIMINAL TRESSPASSING ON CITY PROPERTY" is used. My last fine was $350.00 and a suspended 30 day jail sentence, all for picking up garbage in front of my house. Here's another one for you guys to think about.Akron is trying to pass, or might already have passed, new regulations where your first time offenders will be fined $500.00. I won't even tell you the size or weight of the largest pike I caught out of Rockwell. If I caught it anywhere else my picture would have been plastered on quite a few magazines around the country...........Mark


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

It just amazes me that Cities can own property . Then they can tell us that it is private. Obviously I am wrong but don't we own the cities and the properties that they buy with our tax money. So in a nut shell "we the people" is b.s. 
A buddy of mine's family had some beautiful property in the Valley . The grandfather died and the land was sold to the city of Akron. As soon as the city bought it they put up no trespassing signs . This was about 10 years ago and to this day the signs are still up and about 150 acres sit empty. I still don't understand why our tax dollars were spent on buying this land for it to sit and do nothing. The same thing goes for Rockwell . I know that it is used for drinking water , but why are not the people allowed to use that land . For god sakes we bought it. 

Well there is my rant for the day.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

peple of the perch said:


> Was this the pic...


Was that a 30lb pike!!!??? Where was that caught at? It couldn't have been from around here.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

your right that fish is not from around here. originally photos of this fish circled the internet and the claim was that a guy caught it on the canadian side of Rainy lake. the internet claim was that the fisherman was fishing for northerns with a slug-o hooked a 36" fish and the fish in the photo attacked it and wouldn't let go and the fisherman was able to net both fish. I got an email from the North American Fishing Club that claims to have debunked the myth of this photo. the NAFC's claim is that it was caught in Holland by a dutch fisherman on a Super Shad Rap. and that the fish weight 42lbs was 50" long. they claim that you can tell the pike came from europe because of it's coloration If anyone would like to see email from the NAFC send me a PM with your email address and i'll forward it to you red canoe


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

bdawg said:


> Was that a 30lb pike!!!??? Where was that caught at? It couldn't have been from around here.


This fish has been caught by several people all around the world.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

The original email I got actually did show that pike with another small pike in it's mouth. Best I could tell, the pictures looked authentic, though I did hear that the truth was it was caught in Europe somewhere.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Muskyman said:


> This fish has been caught by several people all around the world.


If that is a true scale pic than I would guess that fish every bit of 80lbs! no 100lbs, looking at the pic it's almost as big as the guy laying under it!


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

i wonder if you knew someone that lived on diagnol road on the river and if you could put in the cuyahoga there with a kayak and then just walk your boat down the river because it is shallow until it opens up and they just boat under the 14 bridge to fish Rockwell because you would never actually have to leave the river and you would always be on the water and supposedly nobody owns the water in ohio.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Rockwell is untouchable aside from the Rt. 14 bridge, and that you have to wlk quite a ways because of no parking. There is no pushing the envelope.... if you want my opinion, our water sources are too succeptible to terrorist attacks anyways. Rockwell would be good fishing now because nobody fishes it, but in a few years it will be just like all the other public waters around. So I think everyone needs to realize that and just get over it. Would it be nice if it was public access? Yep. It would be nice even if the people who live on it would be allowed access, like Barberton Reservoir. But it's not. Get over it and go fish Moggy/Ladue/West Branch/Mosquito/Cuyahoga River/Portage Lakes/Hodgson/Berlin/Mahoning River/Tusc. River/etc... there is plenty of NE Ohio access...


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree, lake Rockwell is a good lake for the imagination only.
If you were dropped off along the road, in full cammy, at night, maybe you get away with it, would it be worth loosing your fishing license and gear plus face a hefty fine, IMO NO.
One thing nice is you'll never trash along the shoreline, if you ever see the shoreline that is.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

this story has come up several times in the past about fishing there,it probaly will never open up,thats fine it would be tore up in a few seasons if it was open,plenty of other places,i did see two fellas in a canoe -alum- no camo at nite several yrs ago heading toward rt 14 around 2 30 am i was coming home from a weird shift i was working then and there was a full moon out and i looked over at the lake and these guys stood out paddeling along i layed on the horn, bet the were surprised i could see the .i have seen the patrol suv sitting on the hill overlooking the lake along rt 14 when i go by there going to work at nite,so it,s not worth the fine to go there,but thats me...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mark, that view out of your window must kill you! Looks like a place I'd like to put my skidooty on and make all kinds of shoreline havoc like at WB!!(yeah, like I'D own one of those!)


----------



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

For what it's worth here's text taken from the 2006 Ohio Supreme Court ruling regarding Akron's control over water in the Cuyahoga River and Lake Rockwell (Portage Cty. Bd. of Commrs. v. Akron):

"In this case we conclude that, as a proper exercise of its police power, Akron may exclude the public from Lake Rockwell and that Lake Rockwell is not a navigable body of water. In light of these determinations, Akrons allegation that Portage County lacks standing is moot. Accordingly, we affirm the decision of the appellate court that Akron may prohibit public use of Lake Rockwell."

Sounds to me like public access (or lack of) to the Lake is totally controlled by the City of Akron.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Rockwell is off limits thats understandable ..It is not off limits because they are afraid of polution or poision being put in the water...You could put anything in the water there are too many places accessable to the public...A lot of bridges that cross the river...And there are quite a few homes that have septic systems ..I have a friend that has a small cabin just off 82 and he and his neighbors all have septic systems and they are on the high side by the river...Any overflow goes right in the river..I once floated the river from Burton to below 303 and you could not blame the fishermen for the trash I saw......And no excuse for Akron buying land miles from the river or Rockwell but they do....Just like the farm that was mentioned earlier...JIM.....CL....


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Rockwell is off limits thats understandable ..It is not off limits because they are afraid of polution or poision being put in the water...You could put anything in the water there are too many places accessable to the public...A lot of bridges that cross the river...And there are quite a few homes that have septic systems


Why is it being off limits understandable? I don't understand it one bit. I really don't understand all of the money being spend enforcing the no trespassing... The less ownership and control the goverment has the better especially the local government what a joke...Just a bunch of mismanaged funds...

Regardless of how many other places there are to fish...And Yes we are blessed with many, which is a big reason I have choose to stick around the area...Its un acceptable to me to have the state or city use our money to buy land we can not use...The mere concept of it is infuriating...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm sitting here just wandering off in lala land with the idea of Akron letting landowners have access to the lakes water. Since I live in 1 of the 2 houses that sit on the waters edge......there goes my brain in overdrive again....how rich do you think I will be after the first year? Do you think I should sell daily or yearly passes? This would be better than hitting the lottery!!!.......Mark


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sure Akron will tell you if you can sell daily or yearly passes...And what percent they get...JIM.....CL....


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> I'm sitting here just wandering off in lala land with the idea of Akron letting landowners have access to the lakes water. Since I live in 1 of the 2 houses that sit on the waters edge......there goes my brain in overdrive again....how rich do you think I will be after the first year? Do you think I should sell daily or yearly passes? This would be better than hitting the lottery!!!.......Mark


No doubt Akron would want a cut of that. I'd be lined up at your door with the rest of the guys. 

Akron has other water supply resevoirs that are not restricted like Mogadore and Ladue. No need to restrict Rockwell either. Many other municipalities allow fishing on their water supplies. It's public water and should be open to the public. They should only restrict the dam area. As far as the navagible waters decision, that just rubs me the wrong way. It's obviously navigable. If you were going to build a subdivision or commercial property the Army corps of engineers would say every little swale on the property was connected to a navigable water and would restrict how you develop it. The government twists their words to their benefit all the time.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Where is the cutoff from Mantua to Streetsboro. How are up past the Save 4 Store are you allowed to float the river?


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

TIGHTLINER said:


> Where is the cutoff from Mantua to Streetsboro. How are up past the Save 4 Store are you allowed to float the river?


if your going across 14 bridge you can only see so far and once you cant see any farther there is a little opening when you go through that opening the river actually opens up looks to be deep this is where you will start seeing akron water works signs if you walk down the river from save 4. i would say atleat a mile past save 4 before you have to start worrying and there is real good small mouth fishing at a lil rip rap dam right before you start seeing the signs.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You're allowed to legally float to rt303, no further......


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

So you're not allowed past the 303 bridge by the Save 4 Store? So the area that 'smallie slammer' was talking about is off limits? creekcrawler....did you get my PM?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes & yes Tightliner.
River is off limits from 303 to the Rockwell spillway. 
I've never seen anyone patrolling along the 303 bridge though.
Smallieslammer's probably right,


> would say atleat a mile past save 4 before you have to start worrying


, but I never went past 303. Plenty of river upstream if you portage around the small rapids under the turnpike.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As a City of Akron Watershed Ranger, I can assure everyone Lake Rockwell is off limits with the exception of the Rt 14 causeway. Anyplace else is considered Criminal Trespassing and charges are *ALWAYS* filed.

Lake Pippen & its shoreline is also OFF -LIMITS also. Ladue & East Branch & Mogadore are also patrolled by the Ranger Staff. As for the Cuyahoga River, we not only vehicle patrol it, but canoe it, take water samples and hike the boundaries on a regular basis. (Just last Saturday, I snowshoe trekked a part of Ladue Reservoir from the State Route 44 Parking Lot/Boatlaunch northward to State Route 422)

Believe me when I say it's the toughest part of my job to file charges against sportsman who are just fishing, hiking or canoeing on Lake Pippen or Lake Rockwell. Bassmastermjb (Mark) can certainly attest to the NO-TOLERANCE rules of Lake Rockwell. He's fully aware of future consequences if caught the next time... *CERTAIN JAIL TIME.* 

Since 911, the City of Akron Prosecuting Attorneys and court system have taken a very hard & stern look at such violations. Fines have been harsher.

They are plenty of waterways to fish and enjoy our natural resources. * I ask all of you to respect the rules & regs as set up by the City of Akron.* If not, I can almost guarantee that one of us Rangers is gonna getcha. That's not something I enjoy doing, but I've got a job to do and rules as such to enforce. The worst case would be nailing some of you guys that I've had the pleasure of meeting & ice fishing with. So...if you're not willing to abide by the long standing rules & regs of Lake Rockwell & Lake Pippen, you can pay the price. 

I'm not here to make enemies or start a war, but come-on guys, don't test us.

*Further questions & inquiries can be made to:
K. Colliin Coy, Watershed Superintendent 330-678-0077*


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Great post John...Thanks for the information! Additionally, what is the ruling on the Cuyahoga River and the Route 303 bridge? Secondly What's the ruling on the othe end of Rockwell, can one put a canoe in at the bridge//tressel by the Water Treatment Plant and paddle to Kent?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Unfortunately Tightliner, some rules have changed and restrictions continue to be tightened.

For example, this year fishing was closed on Lake Rockwell Road at Eckerts Ditch & Pipe. 

This year also: No watercraft were allowed to moor, anchor, launch or exit at the Railroad Tressell on Ravenna Rd near the Water Treatment Plant.,, nor fish north of Ravenna Road Bridge.

As for St Rt 303, it has been my understanding one can canoe to nearly the mouth of the Cuyahoga River as it enters Lake Rockwell. (At one time there was a large cable crossing the river with posted signage). The only problem I see if where to exit once on the C/River. The only spots where there are road crossings are Rt 303 or Infirmary Rd.

*As previously stated, you can always contact my boss, K. Collin Coy for further clarification or questions.*


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Pikedaddy: Take a look under the State Route 14 Bridge and you'll see one of the main reasons why other areas of Lake Rockwell aren't opened to public. *It's a garbage dump!*

Luckily I talked to 2 young boys who did a wonderful job of gathering the crap last year and putting it in plastic bags. If everyone would do the same, it sure would make the place alot more pleasant for all the fisherman.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

icebucketjohn said:


> Pikedaddy: Take a look under the State Route 14 Bridge and you'll see one of the main reasons why other areas of Lake Rockwell aren't opened to public. *It's a garbage dump!*
> 
> Luckily I talked to 2 young boys who did a wonderful job of gathering the crap last year and putting it in plastic bags. If everyone would do the same, it sure would make the place alot more pleasant for all the fisherman.


 I have to agree with that. The garbage is a big problem but not just at Rockwell but everywhere . I wish more grown men would do, what those kids did by picking up trash.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I remember back in the early 70's of guys drilling holes in the ice off of rt 14 without any problems. 
The cable you speak of across the river is below Spinellis on diagonal rd. Right about pull out, there is no way except for a huge ravine over there to pull out if you go downstream past 303. And it is not a picnic!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow! This stretch of the Cuyahoga seems way to complicated. Maybe I should just stick to the Mahoning.


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

you know john, personally id like to see stricter regs. regarding bank fishing, not only at rockwell butall the lakes. i have walked alot of shoreline and it greaves me to see the garbage. pymetuning is a holy mess with cans, bottles, tackle wrappers etc. Skeeter isnt much better. I think if everyone would take a plastic grocery bag with them and pick up just a few pieces of litter each time they go, these places wouldnt look the way they do. But i guess its always the same ol excuse....I DIDNT PUT IT THERE! Think about that the next time you take your 6 year old fishing. Not a very good example.


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

polecat said:


> you know john, personally id like to see stricter regs. regarding bank fishing, not only at rockwell butall the lakes. i have walked alot of shoreline and it greaves me to see the garbage. pymetuning is a holy mess with cans, bottles, tackle wrappers etc. Skeeter isnt much better. I think if everyone would take a plastic grocery bag with them and pick up just a few pieces of litter each time they go, these places wouldnt look the way they do. But i guess its always the same ol excuse....I DIDNT PUT IT THERE! Think about that the next time you take your 6 year old fishing. Not a very good example.


I know when I started fishing with my dad and grandad - trash was never as bad as now. if people would just clean up after themselves there would eb no problem. I do alot of shorefishing - rivers and lakes - and am amazed how much junk peole leave. I agree with this - pick up a bag of garbage and it will benefit all


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

Really, on what basis can a municipally owned body of water be restricted to the public? To my knowledge there's no other place in Ohio with such a restriction. And I've seen zero posts explaining exactly why Rockwell access is restricted -- 9/11 is a lame excuse, not a valid reason. We need more access to all public waterways, not restrictions. 

Bassmasterjb deserves special commendation for living on its shoreline and not in jail - I surely would have visited by now. And there's no lame excuse or judge's order that would justify it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bronzebach said:


> Really, on what basis can a municipally owned body of water be restricted to the public? To my knowledge there's no other place in Ohio with such a restriction. And I've seen zero posts explaining exactly why Rockwell access is restricted -- 9/11 is a lame excuse, not a valid reason. We need more access to all public waterways, not restrictions.
> 
> Bassmasterjb deserves special commendation for living on its shoreline and not in jail - I surely would have visited by now. And there's no lame excuse or judge's order that would justify it.


It's been restricted for a long while. We slould be glad they let us play at Ladue. It's too bad they fine you for tresspassing, too bad they don't give you community service and made you pick up litter at a lake...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Other restricted "Public Waterways" I can think of at the moment include: Barberton Reservoir & Meander Reservoir. I'm sure many impoundments constructed for the *primary purpose of drinking water usage and not receational usage* have such limited public access... in Ohio & elswhere around the country.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go. A 40 page explaination on why Akron has the power it does in controlling the Cuyahoga River watershed.


http://www.sconet.state.oh.us/rod/docs/pdf/0/2006/2006-ohio-954.pdf



Following enactment of that legislation, on October 13, 1911,
Governor Judson Harmon executed a deed in favor of the city of Akron, which
provided:​*{¶ 8}​*"I * * * do hereby grant to the city of Akron, Summit County,
Ohio, the right to divert and use forever, for the purpose of supplying water to
said city of Akron, and the inhabitants thereof, and for no other purpose, the
waters of the Tuscarawas River, the Big Cuyahoga River and Little Cuyahoga
River, and the tributaries thereto, now wholly or partly owned and controlled by
the state of Ohio, and used for the purpose of supplying water to the northern​division of the Ohio Canal * * *.


Akron was a growing economic powerhouse in 1911 and after the 1909 fires was given special consideration.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I got busted in the 70's fishing Rockwell,caught alot of nice gills.If I lived on it the City would have to buy me out or have my own cell in the county jail.....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the head honcho,Kim Coy, has a dartboard in his office with my face on it.............Mark


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Lewzer has the point -it all goes back to that 1911 document. . . . .


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> i'm pretty sure the head honcho,kim coy, has a dartboard in his office with my face on it.............mark


lmao :d u da man mark


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

1911? So, 21st century Ohioans are being held hostage by a century-old ruling that's been re-affirmed by today's public cronies? Crimoney.

icebucket: We've not met, but having read your comments I'm certain you are a good guy and ably conduct the responsibilities of your position. However, I have to say that I've fished & floated nearly every watershed in Ohio -- the numerous, privatized restrictions within the Akron watershed are indeed unique. The issue of ACCESS for anglers/boaters/hunters/trappers is a big concern for ODNR and if more of us spoke up about it, then things might change for the better.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

bronzebach said:


> 1911? So, 21st century Ohioans are being held hostage by a century-old ruling that's been re-affirmed by today's public cronies? Crimoney.
> 
> icebucket: We've not met, but having read your comments I'm certain you are a good guy and ably conduct the responsibilities of your position. However, I have to say that I've fished & floated nearly every watershed in Ohio -- the numerous, privatized restrictions within the Akron watershed are indeed unique. The issue of ACCESS for anglers/boaters/hunters/trappers is a big concern for ODNR and if more of us spoke up about it, then things might change for the better.


I'd have to say everyone that has posted here agrees with what you are saying. The problem is who's going to come up with the money to fight Akron in court?.............Mark


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

This is the Ruling from the Supreme Court. There has to be a judge or attorney on OGF that can provide a factual and reliable interpretation. After reading this Ohio Supreme Court ruling it looks like NON-Motorized watercraft navigated into Lake Rockwell cannot be restricted. 

{¶ 35} Regarding Portage Countys claim of the publics right of access to
Lake Rockwell, the trial court ordered Akron to permit non-motorized recreational
boating on the lake because the river has the capacity for recreational boating and
Akron lacked a reasonable basis for excluding the public.

OHIO SUPREME COURT
[Cite as Portage City. Bd. of Comers. v. Akron, ___ Ohio St.3d ___, 2006-Ohio-954.]

S{¶ 122} This court has not considered a navigability case like this before,
in which a navigable watercourse has been dammed. Here, the trial court made
the factual determination that the Cuyahoga River has a capacity for recreational
boating both above and below Lake Rockwell. The majoritys citation of
Lembeck v. Nye (1890), 47 Ohio St. 336, 24 N.E. 686, is inapposite. Like Ohio
Water Serv., Lembeck is a case concerning an inland lake connected to no other
navigable bodies of water.
{¶ 123} Lake Rockwell is the impoundment of the upper Cuyahoga, a
navigable river. I would hold that the impoundment of a navigable watercourse is
also navigable.
{¶ 124} The public has the right to use navigable watercourses. Pursuant
to R.C. 743.17 and 743.25, a municipal corporation has the power to prevent or
punish the pollution of its water supply. The record demonstrates that Akrons
prohibition of all navigation on Lake Rockwell is unreasonable. The prohibition
on all boating does not bear a substantial relationship to public health, safety, and
general welfare and is an improper use of Akrons police power. Hudson v.
Albrecht, Inc. (1984), 9 Ohio St.3d 69, 72, 9 OBR 273, 458 N.E.2d 852.
{¶ 125} The trial court found that non-motorized boating did not create a
credible threat to Akrons water supply. State Route 14, which, according to the
trial court, is a major truck route and heavily traveled roadway, runs across Lake
Rockwell, destroying any characterization of Lake Rockwell as an Endemic pool
untouched by the unclean hand of modern man. The court also found that public
recreational boating is allowed on many other publicly controlled lakes that
provide drinking water for Ohioans. The court concluded as a factual matter that
public non-motorized boating access to Lake Rockwell will not increase the likely hood of harm to the public water supply or Lake Rockwell. I believe that
the trial court got it right.
RESNICK and LUNDBERG STRATTON, JJ., concur in the foregoing opinion.

hmmmmm.... i dont know if this is true Mr. Park Ranger ICE BUCKET JOHN, but if this is true we have the causeway and this NON-MOTERIZED boating in rockwell thing!!!!!


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

so wats alll this legal mumbojumbo mean?? sounds like they are sayin if u can float the river then that shouldnt stop u from boatin the lake ?? ive read all the lake rockwell post b4 and no this is a wish in one hand and crap in the other but lets hope they open it up ..even tho after a year or more every big lunker in there will be long gone as soon as it is opened lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BASSINaDL said:


> This is the Ruling from the Supreme Court. There has to be a judge or attorney on OGF that can provide a factual and reliable interpretation. After reading this Ohio Supreme Court ruling it looks like NON-Motorized watercraft navigated into Lake Rockwell cannot be restricted.
> 
> {¶ 35} Regarding Portage Countys claim of the publics right of access to
> Lake Rockwell, the trial court ordered Akron to permit non-motorized recreational
> ...


That was a lower court ruling not the final ruling from the Supreme Court....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here in a link to read it in plain English....Start on page 186
http://books.google.com/books?id=Vz...&q=Lake rockwell supreme court ruling&f=false

Bottom line...Supreme Court ruled that Akron was within it rights to retrict access to Lake Rockwell.....And I don't have $4 million to take it to court.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

beetlebailey said:


> Maybe this is just a rumor, but i heard through the grape vine that portage co is trying to make akron open up the lake for fishing . And that akron is trying to sell to cleveland! Heck yeah i would love to see it upen to fishing!!!!


it only be good for one season anyway, the pigs would trash it and the people that don't know how to catch & release would milk it dry!!!!!!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

BASSINaDL said:


> This is the Ruling from the Supreme Court. There has to be a judge or attorney on OGF that can provide a factual and reliable interpretation. After reading this Ohio Supreme Court ruling it looks like NON-Motorized watercraft navigated into Lake Rockwell cannot be restricted.
> 
> {¶ 35} Regarding Portage Countys claim of the publics right of access to
> Lake Rockwell, the trial court ordered Akron to permit non-motorized recreational
> ...



man where is the beating a dead horse icon when you need it. 

you dont think your the first person to try and bend/break the rules? take your canoe out there and tell us how all your court dates go


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

When the water level of a lake or dam is controlled by an association, individual owner or a municipality it is no longer considered a navigable waterway. In the mid 70s I fished chippewa lake in medina county quite often. I asked and was told by the ohio department of natural resources that, being the largest natural lake in the state of ohio with a natural inlet and outlet that as long as I did not tresspass on anyones property, I could float my small boat down the inlet and fish the lake as long as I did not touch the shore. I found out the hard way that was not the case. The level of chippewa lake was controlled by a small dam in the oulet and was to be considered private. Not only was it close off to boats floating in but the farmer on the west side of the lake was no longer allowed to let people fish the lake from his property. Now that the county owns the lake, I can't wait for the new ramps to be installed. Could be the best kept secret in the state of ohio.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

no secret no more


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

hows the smallmouth, largemouth fishing by the causeway around this time of year?


----------

